# Sky Insurance



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

After 9 years of being with Admiral with them always matching lowest prices, I have today renewed our insurance on both the GTR and X5 with Sky Insurance.

As well as actually covering mods on like-for-like replacement, they saved me £100 

Big thanks to Alex for his efforts :thumbsup:


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Great to hear, thanks for the feedback Chopchopsee, I've passed this onto my colleague Alex. 

If you have any mid-policy queries, feel free to PM me at any time. 

Kind regards

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Tel: 01707 642552


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Interesting - will call you Ollie on Monday


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Interesting - will call you Ollie on Monday


Done spoke to Luke...cheaper than CCI by far and much better service and business use covered!


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Done spoke to Luke...cheaper than CCI by far and much better service and business use covered!


Great, thanks for your custom and feedback. 

If you have any mid-policy queries, feel free to PM me. 

Kind regards

Ollie
Sky Insurance
Tel: 01707 642552


----------

